# Neon Tetra with white sores



## isonychia (Nov 19, 2013)

One of my Neon Tetras has what looks like white sores on it's body.

Does anyone know what it could be. I took a photo but it's not great.

It's not specs, but more like sores. So I don't think it's ich.

He has been that way for a while. I thought it was an injury and would go away, but it hasn't. None of the other fish have it.

Thanks,
iso


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at some pictures of Neon Tetra Disease.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Remove and terminate the fish to help protect the other fishes.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Nordic said:


> Remove and terminate the fish to help protect the other fishes.


 +one ^


----------



## isonychia (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Before I consider killing the fish, here is a pic.

I looked at Neon Tetra disease, but I don't see visual symptoms in the images, maybe I missed it.

The white sores are raised on this fish. I think you can see it in the photo.










iso


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Does not look like NTD. I would move this fish to a hospital tank and start treating with something. Not sure if this is fungal or bacterial, though. Perhaps a blend of Melafix and Pimafix would be a good place to start.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Honestly, I wouldn't risk it. Not that I think it is TB, that is quite rare.
Looks more like some kind of gliding bacteria than muscle cysts.
These small fishes just don't respond well to treatment and are quite sensitive to medicines.
But it is only a neon tetra and I would rather replace the one than risk the whole tank getting sick.
You can probably buy 5 for the medicine's money.


----------



## Ssyd (Jan 22, 2016)

I had a similar thing go through my fish a few weeks back. Im not sure what it was, i tried to treat it with salt and extra water changes, did nothing. I tried a tri sulfa which had minimal effects. But killed of some of my plants and filter bacteria after about a week and a half. So i netted out all the infected fish, any that had symptoms were euthanised. I did a big water change, pulled the plants out and ran a treatment of blue planet multicure. And for the first two days of treatment i killed any that show symptoms *knock in wood* its been about two weeks and no issues i added some new neons yesterday and they seem fine. 

I did have 25 neons and ended up with 4, lost 14 rummynose, 4 phantom tetras and 2 diamond tetras. So id act fairly quickly with it.


----------



## isonychia (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.

I wish I knew what it was so I could feel confident killing the fish was my only option.

I totally understand I risk the other fish if I don't sacrifice this one.

I have a feeling it started when I gassed my fish 3 months ago.(my fault for not watching surface agitation) I ended up with a few survivors, this neon being one of them, and maybe the stress of it started the lesions. I know it started about then. So, whatever it is has not infected my other fish in 3 months time.

iso


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Wouldn't even call it an educated guess, just first thing that popped in my head....Possible the increase of co2 caused some sort of change in gas exchange? 

I noticed a few white specks on one of my Cardinal tetras in a community tank. I immediately thought it was ich. I raised the temp to about 80 and started treatment using Paraguard and medicated (metroplex+focus) food fed 3x a day. I continued this exact treatment for an entire month. No other fish showed showed up with symptoms and the weirdest thing is the white raised specks on the tetra showed absolutely no change. They didn't fall of as is typical of ich and no change in shape or size. So I finally just stopped medicating. It's been about a month and so far no loss. Others are probably right that you should euthanize but I didn't have the heart to either :-(


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Buy some clove oil and add it to the water the fish is in (not in the aquarium), this will send it off to sleep, add more and it will send it to the planted aquarium in the sky.


----------



## Ssyd (Jan 22, 2016)

isonychia said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> I wish I knew what it was so I could feel confident killing the fish was my only option.
> 
> ...


It's usually acts of stress that bring it on, about a month and a half ago the end of summer brought hot days and hot nights. Usually the hot days, cooler nights don't affect the water that much. I run my tank about 25/26 (77f ish). and it never went into above 82 with the cooler nights. But i came home one day after the last hot day in a heat wave, hot days and warm nights hadn't really cooled the tank and the temps were up at 31c (87.8 F). The neons got a little stressed and the crypts melted some which caused a minor amonia spike. 

After a water change to bring things back to normal. A couple days later is when i noticed a couple fish looking a bit of. That seems to be the big issues with tanks, if the balance is upset and the fish stress, their immune systems go down and leave them open to disease.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

Right or wrong....I remove and send to the great aquarium in the sky.


----------



## pinkkiwi1230 (Feb 15, 2016)

I just bought 10 neon tetras from the pet store 2 days ago... once they got white spots, within hours their whole body had no color and by the next day they were dead. I'm down to 5 now.. I put them in my hospital tank when I saw the spots but they still died. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

